# Noob looking at boards



## laxbro1393 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you only plan on using it 1-3 times per year then its fine. I don't like k2 very much but thats coming from a dude in utah. But for that minimal of use its fine. A 158 would be a good size if your just looking to shred and not do any sort of park shtuff. But if you live around the snow I would put a little more money into a new board and go more often its super addicting


----------

